# How did I do??? (Chicago driver)



## Frekinrican5 (May 27, 2015)

hi there guys. Had my first day today. Decided to try it for about 2 hours. Here is the results. 

I was just curious whatd you guys think? I figure about $16 a hour after ubers cut. Not to sound like a total newb but does anyone know if I will qualify for the garuantees? When will they add it and how much? I was curious. I was driving in surges mostly all through through the whole thing. For some reason I thought it was two rides a hour. Had 100% acceptance rate. can anyone give me tips? I'm sure if I went 8 hrs I would make a lot more but any tips would help thanks


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Never have a 100% acceptance rate again. That is nothing to aspire to.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Frekinrican5 said:


> hi there guys. Had my first day today. Decided to try it for about 2 hours. Here is the results.
> 
> I was just curious whatd you guys think? I figure about $16 a hour after ubers cut. Not to sound like a total newb but does anyone know if I will qualify for the garuantees? When will they add it and how much? I was curious. I was driving in surges mostly all through through the whole thing. For some reason I thought it was two rides a hour. Had 100% acceptance rate. can anyone give me tips? I'm sure if I went 8 hrs I would make a lot more but any tips would help thanks


Keep reading these threads and search out the drivers who did this pre-Uber. They know the real #s. As one guy said, Uber has figured out a way to extract the equity from the vehicles of new drivers without them knowing it. And these newbies do it for cash flow and flexibility.

It's like pawning your jewelry for quick cash, except you can't ever get your equity back because once your vehicle is depreciated it's gone.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I was one of those fools, but I used the mileage that was prepaid (leased vehicle) so at least I already paid the depreciation regardless. 

I think I have figured it out - drive during high surge times, and get off the road when it isn't. Sporting events, rain, or sunday's is when I drive. I don't do late night, don't have the patience for drunks.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Well, if I give you 15 minutes before and 15 minutes after......

You were online for 2.5 hours.

You grossed $45.35 in fares.

Uber SRF $1x4 trips= $4

Leaves you with $41.35

Deduct Uber's 20%, leaves you with $33.08

Deduct $5 for gas leaves you with $28.08

Divide THAT by 2.5, you made $11.23 per hour with a good chunk of that being equity from your car.

McDonald's is hiring.


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Well, if I give you 15 minutes before and 15 minutes after......
> 
> You were online for 2.5 hours.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the Safe Rides Fee was a surcharge of $1 tacked onto the customer's bill (expressed as a credit and then deduction on the driver's statement), not a simple deduction taken out of the driver's gross fare.

In other words, a ride with a $10 gross fare would end up costing the customer $11 after the $1 SRF. The customer pays it, not the driver? I could be wrong.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

***I was just curious whatd you guys think?***

You left out the most important parts. What do you drive? And how many total miles you drove. If it's a paid-off 2006 Prius, alright-i guess.

If it's a 2014 Subaru Outback (I've seen these while Lyft Mentoring), my friend maybe Ubering isn't the best fit for you unless you really up your game.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Well, if I give you 15 minutes before and 15 minutes after......
> You were online for 2.5 hours.
> You grossed $45.35 in fares.
> Uber SRF $1x4 trips= $4
> Leaves you with $41.35


It's worse than that - Chicago has a .30 extortion fee on top of that, so it's really 40.15 in fares, less commission $32.12. Mileage is at least $11-15, but we'll just say 12.50, which gets you to 19.62. Self-employment tax is $3, and income taxes are to hard to compute, but at 30k a year would be about $2440 (so 19.62 is equal to a pro rate amount of tax of $1.60). So after uber's fee, mileage, and taxes, your net is $15.02, or $6.01 per hour.


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> It's worse than that - Chicago has a .30 extortion fee on top of that, so it's really 40.15 in fares, less commission $32.12. Mileage is at least $11-15, but we'll just say 12.50, which gets you to 19.62. Self-employment tax is $3, and income taxes are to hard to compute, but at 30k a year would be about $2440 (so 19.62 is equal to a pro rate amount of tax of $1.60). So after uber's fee, mileage, and taxes, your net is $15.02, or $6.01 per hour.


Why is the driver paying the Safe Rides Fee, and not the passenger? Also, isn't the $.30 fee a fee added to the Safe Rides Fee by the city of Chicago - a fee paid by the rider, not the driver?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

driver's not paying saferides fee. passengers are. It's $1 from them, and $1 to uber, does not count in as your fare.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Well, if I give you 15 minutes before and 15 minutes after......
> 
> You were online for 2.5 hours.
> 
> ...


mcdonalds pay is $7/hr. most of the time you're standing up, taking orders from people. If you put in the wrong order, or they accused you for the wrong order, you'll have to give them for free. also managers will be pissed at you.

yah not worth it.

There are sometimes you can leverage as a uber driver. See who you meet, and they might give you actual work opportunities. A lot of people I picked up are working in DC for big law firm/Big 4 companies. They often suggested me to apply for their job as well.


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

You made $45.35. After Uber's 20%, you're at $36.28.

It looks like you drove about 28 miles. No idea what car you're driving, but let's say your costs are $.40 a mile. That's another $11.20 subtracted. After expenses, you're at $25.08.

It also looks like you worked for about 2 hours 20 minutes. That means you made about $10.76/hr before taxes. But that's a wild estimate because there are so many unknown factors. Also a sample size of 4 isn't big enough to draw any type of conclusion.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i can make $40-50 in a fare in 1 hour easily in one of the worst uber market in the nation. So yah this is not so great.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> driver's not paying saferides fee. passengers are. It's $1 from them, and $1 to uber, does not count in as your fare.


FAAAAAALLLLSEEE>..... well, let me explain. This driver is in Chicago, so I can prove to you how misleading UBER is. Take his first trip for example. 8:15 for time + 1.65 miles. Total fare is 6.02

Base in Chicago is 1.70.
Mileage is .90
Time is .20/m
SRF = 1
Chicago tax = .30

At 8.25 minutes, the time = 1.65
Distance = 1.368
Base = 1.7
SRF = 1
Chi = .30

Add them all up, and you get 6.018, rounded up to 6.02. This poor kid thinks he is getting 6.02 on this fare, when in reality, he is only getting 80% of the actual fare (4.02) which is $3.21. When the fare comes up on your screen, you have to automatically do 2 math problems. The displayed fare minus 1.3 (in Chicago, 1.00 others) and then the second is to take 80% of that, to figure out what your net is before mileage and other considerations.


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

Frekinrican5 said:


> hi there guys. Had my first day today. Decided to try it for about 2 hours. Here is the results.
> 
> I was just curious whatd you guys think? I figure about $16 a hour after ubers cut. Not to sound like a total newb but does anyone know if I will qualify for the garuantees? When will they add it and how much? I was curious. I was driving in surges mostly all through through the whole thing. For some reason I thought it was two rides a hour. Had 100% acceptance rate. can anyone give me tips? I'm sure if I went 8 hrs I would make a lot more but any tips would help thanks


If you don't want to guess and we can put speculations to rest. I'll teach you how to see what your taking home per trip.

When you log into the uber dashboard(the screen you screen shot) there will be a link right under the headline that reads summary. The link will say a date plus pay summary. Ex: June 15, 2015 Pay Summary. Click on this and it will show you what you will be paid per trip as well as current pay check. You can think click on each trip to show full detail if on a mobile phone fare, uber cut taxes etc...


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> FAAAAAALLLLSEEE>..... well, let me explain. This driver is in Chicago, so I can prove to you how misleading UBER is. Take his first trip for example. 8:15 for time + 1.65 miles. Total fare is 6.02
> 
> Base in Chicago is 1.70.
> Mileage is .90
> ...


I see what you're saying. Rider pays the fee, but it's added to driver's gross fare on your "Trips" summary, even though it's also seen as a deduction on your driver's statement.

The actual fare would be $4.72 then?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I checked my pay stub the $1 is calculated separately at least we don't see it in our end at the end of the ride.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> I checked my pay stub the $1 is calculated separately at least we don't see it in our end at the end of the ride.


 You will see that SRF on your 1099.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I checked my pay stub the $1 is calculated separately at least we don't see it in our end at the end of the ride.


I don't want to get into a pissing match, and maybe your system is different, but when I get my fare displayed on the screen, that is the total amount charged to the pax. It might not show the breakdown, but it's there.


----------

